# HOSES, FITTINGS,HARDLINE CAN BEAT PRICES



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

NEW SHOP IN DETROIT STRICTLY BUSINESS CUSTOMS WE HAVE PLENTY OF HOSE IN STOCK AND CUSTOM LENGTH MADE TO ORDER AND CAN BEAT ANY PRICE OUT THERE CAN SHIP WORLDWIDE ALSO STOCK ANY FITTINGS YOU NEED OR STAINLESS STEEL HARDLINE OR REGULAR STEEL ANY SIZE SHIPPED TO YOU IN STRAIGHT PIECES ALREADY FLARED JUST LIKE BRAKE LINES AT THE AUTO PARTS STORE I CUT THE HARDLINE TO THE LENGTH YOU THINK YOU NEED, PUT THE FITTINGS AND FLARE THE ENDS SO ALL YOU HAVE TO DO IS BEND IT TO HOW YOU WANT AND PUT IT ON OR I CAN SELL YOU TEN FOOT LENGTH PIECES AND THE FITTINGS AND YOU CAN CUSTOM CUT AND DO IT YOURSELF PM ME FOR PRICING...
EMAIL [email protected]
MYSPACE.COM/STRICTLYBUSINESSCUSTOMS
CHECK OUT MY MONSTER GARAGE AUDITION TAPE ON MY PAGE FOR DISCOVERY CHANNELS MONSTER GARAGE MOTOR CITY


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

3/8 15 FT TWO WIRE HOSE 

PRO HOPPER HI-LOW STRICTLY BUSINESS CUSTOMS
$39.00 EA $45.00EA $29.99EA 

PRICES ALSO DO NOT INCLUDE SHIPPING COSTS THIS IS JUST TO SHOW HOW MUCH WE CAN BEAT ANY PRICE ON ANY FITTING OR ANY HOSE PERIOD BECAUSE ALL THE BIG HYDRAULIC COMPANIES BUY THEIR FITTINGS AND HOSE FROM ONE SUPPLIER AND THEN MARK IT UP TO SELL TO YOU WITHOUT TOUCHING THE PRODUCT WHERE WE CUSTOM MAKE, CUT AND CRIMP ANY SIZE OR LENGTH YOU NEED AND CHECK SPEC ON EVERY SINGLE HOSE BEFORE IT LEAVES OUR BUILDING YOU SPEND ENOUGH MONEY ON ALL THE BATTERIES AND THE PUMPS DONT GET RAPED ON ALL THE LITTLE THINGS YOU NEED PM US FOR A QUOTE


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys (Apr 14, 2003)

How much do you sell 1/2" tees for. all female steel


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

how much for #8 hose 15' and whats the psi oy yea and I need a wholesale price


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

1/2 INCH TEES STEEL

CCE PRICE$9.95EA
HI-LOW $9.50EA
PRO HOPPER$6.75EA

MY PRICE $4,50EA


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys (Apr 14, 2003)

Sounds like were going to do business. let me get a list together


----------



## casper38 (Aug 17, 2007)

how much for a pair of #6 15ft hose shipped to 32712 florida


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

HARDLINE PRICNG IS AS FOLLOWS

3/8 .035 WALL 316 STAINLESS $4.14 A FT

3/8 .049WALL 316 STAINLESS $ 4.35 A FT

1/2 ,049 WALL 316 STAINLESS $ 5.00 A FT


3/8 NUTS 316 STAINLESS $2.25 EA

3/8 SLEEVES 316 STAINLESS $ 1.25 EA

1/2 NUTS 316 STAINLESS $3.77 EA

1/2 SLEEVES 316 STAINLESS $1.86 EA

JUST TO GIVE YOU AN EXAMPLE HI-LOW HYDRAULICS SELLS 3/8 TUBING AT $10.00 A FT AND $12.00 A FT FOR HALF INCH AND ITS PLAIN STEEL TUBING NOT EVEN STAINLESS STEEL WE BEAT THE COMPETITION AND ARE THE LEADER IN FITTINGS, HOSES, HARDLINE, AND COMPONENTS. BUT TO GET THE HARDLINE PRICE THAT CHEAP I HAVE A 100 FT MIN BUT THE NUTS AND SLEEVES ONLY A 25 DOLLAR MIN


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

WEBSITE WITH STORE AND PAYPAL TO BE UP SOON.........................


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

WEBSITE UP AND RUNNING BY THE END OF SEPTEMBER ..........


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

LOWEST PRICES IN THE INDUSTRY............
PM FOR PRICING


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

IM GONNA START POSTING REAL SAMPLES OF OUR PARTS FOR OUR ONLINE STORE SO ITS EASY TO FIQURE OUT AND TO SHOW YOU HOW WE HAVE THE LOWEST PRICE AROUND BY SHOWING YOU THE COMPETITIORS PRICE 

THIS IS THE SB16-08-08S WHICH IS DESCRIBED AS FOLLOWS

SB 16 - 08 - 08 S


16 MEANS STRAIGHT FITTING

THE NEXT NUMBER CALLS OUT THE SIZE OF THE FITTING LABELED 1
06 - 3/8
08 - 1/2
10 - 5/8
12 - 3/4
16 - 1 INCH
20 - 1 1/4
THE SECOND NUMBER IS AN 08 WHICH MEANS IN THE FITTING PICTURE THE NUMBER I MEANS THAT THAT PART OF THE FITTING IS 1/2INCH

THE THIRD MUNBER CALLS OUT THE SIZE OF THE FITTING LABELED AS 2
WHICH IS ALSO AN 08 WHICH MEANS THE BOTTOM OF THE FITTING IS 1/2

THE LAST LETTER IN THE PART NUMBER DECRIBES THE MATERIAL
S - STEEL
SS- STAINLESS STEEL
B- BRASS

HERES THE SAMPLE PIC










PRICE FOR THIS PART.............
CCE HYDRAULICS $4.95 EA
MORE BOUNCE HYDRAULICS $6.50 EA
BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULICS $6.50 EA


STRICTLY BUSINESS CUSTOMS $3.96 EA

AND OF TOP OF IT THEY WANT TO CHARGE YOU FIVE EXTRA DOLLARS FOR CHROME AND OUR PRICE INCLUDES THE CHROMIUM-SIX FREE PLATING


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

THIS IS THE SB22-08-08S WHICH IS DESCRIBED AS FOLLOWS

SB 22 - 08 - 08 S


22 MEANS 90 DEGREE FITTING

THE NEXT NUMBER CALLS OUT THE SIZE OF THE FITTING LABELED 1
06 - 3/8
08 - 1/2
10 - 5/8
12 - 3/4
16 - 1 INCH
20 - 1 1/4
THE SECOND NUMBER IS AN 08 WHICH MEANS IN THE FITTING PICTURE THE NUMBER I MEANS THAT THAT PART OF THE FITTING IS 1/2INCH

THE THIRD MUNBER CALLS OUT THE SIZE OF THE FITTING LABELED AS 2
WHICH IS ALSO AN 08 WHICH MEANS THE BOTTOM OF THE FITTING IS 1/2

THE LAST LETTER IN THE PART NUMBER DECRIBES THE MATERIAL
S - STEEL
SS- STAINLESS STEEL
B- BRASS

HERES THE SAMPLE PIC










PRICE FOR THIS PART.............
CCE HYDRAULICS $6.95
MORE BOUNCE HYDRAULICS $7.50 EA
BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULICS $7.50 EA


STRICTLY BUSINESS CUSTOMS $5.50 EA

AND OF TOP OF IT THEY WANT TO CHARGE YOU FIVE EXTRA DOLLARS FOR CHROME AND OUR PRICE INCLUDES THE CHROMIUM-SIX FREE PLATING


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

THIS IS THE SB15-08-08S WHICH IS DESCRIBED AS FOLLOWS

SB 15 - 08 - 08 S


15 MEANS UNION FITTING

THE NEXT NUMBER CALLS OUT THE SIZE OF THE FITTING LABELED 1
06 - 3/8
08 - 1/2
10 - 5/8
12 - 3/4
16 - 1 INCH
20 - 1 1/4
THE SECOND NUMBER IS AN 08 WHICH MEANS IN THE FITTING PICTURE THE NUMBER I MEANS THAT THAT PART OF THE FITTING IS 1/2INCH

THE THIRD MUNBER CALLS OUT THE SIZE OF THE FITTING LABELED AS 2
WHICH IS ALSO AN 08 WHICH MEANS THE BOTTOM OF THE FITTING IS 1/2

THE LAST LETTER IN THE PART NUMBER DECRIBES THE MATERIAL
S - STEEL
SS- STAINLESS STEEL
B- BRASS

HERES THE SAMPLE PIC










PRICE FOR THIS PART.............
CCE HYDRAULICS DONT SELL
MORE BOUNCE HYDRAULICS DONT SELL
BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULICS $6.00 EA


STRICTLY BUSINESS CUSTOMS $4.02 EA

AND OF TOP OF IT THEY WANT TO CHARGE YOU FIVE EXTRA DOLLARS FOR CHROME AND OUR PRICE INCLUDES THE CHROMIUM-SIX FREE PLATING


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

THIS IS THE SB24-08S WHICH IS DESCRIBED AS FOLLOWS

SB 24 - 08 S


24 MEANS 37 DEGREE T FITTING

THE NEXT NUMBER CALLS OUT THE SIZE OF THE FITTING LABELED 1
06 - 3/8
08 - 1/2
10 - 5/8
12 - 3/4
16 - 1 INCH
20 - 1 1/4
THE SECOND NUMBER IS AN 08 WHICH MEANS IN THE FITTING PICTURE THE NUMBER I MEANS THAT THAT PART OF THE FITTING IS 1/2INCH

THE THIRD MUNBER CALLS OUT THE SIZE OF THE FITTING LABELED AS 2
WHICH IS ALSO AN 08 WHICH MEANS THE BOTTOM OF THE FITTING IS 1/2

THE FOURTH NUMBER CALLS OUT THE LAST PART OF THE TEE FITTING LABELED AS 3 WHICH IS ALSO 1/2 INCH
THE LAST LETTER IN THE PART NUMBER DECRIBES THE MATERIAL
S - STEEL
SS- STAINLESS STEEL
B- BRASS

HERES THE SAMPLE PIC










PRICE FOR THIS PART.............
CCE HYDRAULICS $ does not offer
MORE BOUNCE HYDRAULICS $ 7.00 EA
BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULICS $ 7.00 EA PLUS 4.00 FOR CHROME 
HI-LOW HYDRAULICS $ 5.25 EA 

STRICTLY BUSINESS CUSTOMS $ 4.50 EA

ALL OF OUR FITTINGS THE PRICE INCLUDES CHROME


----------



## 81cut (Jul 1, 2009)

did you ever get ur site goin


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

CUSTOM MADE MANIFOLDS AND SPLIT BLOCKS


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

DISTRIBUTION BLOCKS $10 EA PLUS SHIPPING


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

THIS IS THE SBST06S-08S WHICH IS DESCRIBED AS FOLLOWS

SBST06S - 08 S


ST06S MEANS STRAIGHT THREAD O-RING ALLEN HEAD

THE NEXT NUMBER CALLS OUT THE SIZE OF THE MALE END ON THE PLUG WHICH IS 08
06 - 3/8
08 - 1/2
10 - 5/8
12 - 3/4
16 - 1 INCH
20 - 1 1/4

THE LAST LETTER IN THE PART NUMBER DECRIBES THE MATERIAL
S - STEEL
SS- STAINLESS STEEL
B- BRASS

HERES THE SAMPLE PIC










PRICE FOR THIS PART.............
PRO HOPPER $2.50 EA
CCE HYDRAULICS $5.95 EA
MORE BOUNCE HYDRAULICS $9.50 EA


STRICTLY BUSINESS CUSTOMS $ 1.58 EA


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

THIS IS THE SBST06-08S WHICH IS DESCRIBED AS FOLLOWS

SBST06 - 08 S


ST06 MEANS STRAIGHT THREAD O-RING HEX HEAD

THE NEXT NUMBER CALLS OUT THE SIZE OF THE MALE END ON THE PLUG WHICH IS 08
06 - 3/8
08 - 1/2
10 - 5/8
12 - 3/4
16 - 1 INCH
20 - 1 1/4

THE LAST LETTER IN THE PART NUMBER DECRIBES THE MATERIAL
S - STEEL
SS- STAINLESS STEEL
B- BRASS

HERES THE SAMPLE PIC









PRICE FOR THIS PART.............
PRO HOPPER $ DOES NOT SELL
CCE HYDRAULICS $ DOES NOT SELL
MORE BOUNCE HYDRAULICS $DOES NOT SELL
PARKER $8.00 EA


STRICTLY BUSINESS CUSTOMS $ 1.60 EA


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

THIS IS OUR SBC11 SERIES WHICH IS NPT MALE PIPE THREAD TO NPT MALE PIPE STRAIGHT FITTING

SIZES AVAILABLE 
04-04 
06-04 
06-06 
08-06 
08-08 
12-06 
12-08
12-12 
16-08 
16-12 
16-16

THE PIC SHOWN IS OF THE SBC11-08-08S
WHICH MEANS 1/2INCH NPT TP 1/2 INCH NPT 










PRICE ON THIS PARTICULAR SIZE THE 08-08.......
CCE HYDRAULICS $4.95 EA
PRO HOPPER $3.95 EA
BLACK MAGIC $6.00 EA
MORE BOUNCE $6.00 EA
HI -LOW $3.89 EA
PARKER $5.75 EA

STRICTLY BUSINESS CUSTOMS $2.38 EA


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

THIS IS OUR SBC10 SERIES FITTING WHICH IS A FEMALE NPT PIPE THREAD TO FEMALE NPT PIPE THREAD COUPLING

AVAILABLE SIZES
06 - 06
08 - 08
12 - 12
16 - 16

THE PICTURE SHOWN BELOW IS OF THE SBC10 -08-08
WHICH MEANS 1/2INCH FEMALE PIPE TO 1/2INCH FEMALE PIPE










PRICE ON THIS PARTICULAR SIZE THE 08- 08
CCE HYDRAULICS $ DOESNT SELL 
PRO HOPPER $ DOESNT SELL
BLACK MAGIC $ DOESNT SELL
MORE BOUNCE $ DOESNT SELL
HI -LOW $ 3.79 EA
PARKER $ 6,50 EA

STRICTLY BUSINESS CUSTOMS $ 2.87 EA


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

THIS IS OUR SB23 SERIES FITTING WHICH IS A 37 DEGREE FLARE TO A NPT MALE THREAD 45 FITTING

AVAILABLE SIZES
04 - 04
06 - 04
06 - 06
06 - 08
08 - 04
08 - 06
08 - 08
08 - 12
10 - 06
10 - 08
10 - 10
10 - 12
12 - 06
12 - 08
12 - 10
12 - 12
12 - 16
16 - 08
16 - 10
16 - 12
16 - 16

THE PICTURE SHOWN BELOW IS OF THE SB23 -08-08S
WHICH MEANS 1/2 INCH 37 DEGREE FLARE TO 1/2 INCH NPT MALE PIPE 45 FITTING









PRICE ON THIS PARTICULAR SIZE THE 08- 08
CCE HYDRAULICS $ DOESNT SELL 
PRO HOPPER $ DOESNT SELL
BLACK MAGIC $ 9.00 EA
MORE BOUNCE $ 9.00 EA
HI -LOW $ 5.50 EA
PARKER $ 7.65 EA

STRICTLY BUSINESS CUSTOMS $ 4.50 EA

THAT IS A "BLOWOUT" PRICE HALF OF WHAT BLACK MAGIC AND MORE BOUNCE SELLS THIS SAME FITTING FOR ..........GREAT QUALITY,GREAT SERVICE, GREAT PRICES ONLY AT STRICTLY BUSINESS CUSTOMS


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

SOLENOIDS STICKING OR HAVE POWER PROBLEMS YOU NEED TO CHECK OUT.....
THIS IS OUT HEAVY DUTY 12V LIGHT TESTER WITH EXTRA LONG PROBE AND 12 FT CORD SO YOU CAN STRETCH IT THOUGHTOUT YOUR TRUNK AND CHECK THOSE HARD TO REACH PLACES

BUY IT NOW FOR $15.99 PLUS SHIPPING
PAYPAL AVAILABLE


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STRICTLY1_@Oct 20 2009, 05:17 PM~15415814
> *THIS IS OUR SB23 SERIES FITTING WHICH IS A 37 DEGREE FLARE TO A NPT MALE THREAD 45 FITTING
> 
> AVAILABLE SIZES
> ...


so how much for 2 of these 6npt to 8jic 90s?


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

SMALL SIZE HARDLINE TUBING CUTTER WILL CUT 1/8 INCH TO 1 1/8 INCH TUBING 










PRICE $12.99 PLUS SHIPPING

PAYPAL AVAILABLE


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

THIS IS OUR SB32 SERIES FITTING WHICH IS A 37 DEGREE ADJUSTABLE BULKHEAD STRAIGHT FITTING

THE PICTURE SHOWN BELOW IS OF THE SB31 -08-08S
WHICH MEANS 1/2 INCH 37 DEGREE FLARE TO 1/2 INCH 37 DEGREE FLARE BULKHEAD FITTING










PRICE ON THIS PARTICULAR SIZE THE 08- 08

CCE HYDRAULICS $ 5.95 EA (NON CHROME) 
PRO HOPPER $ DOESNT OFFER
BLACK MAGIC $ DOESNT OFFER
MORE BOUNCE $ DOESNT OFFER
HI -LOW $ DOESNT OFFER
PARKER $ 8.95 EA

STRICTLY BUSINESS CUSTOMS $ 4.00 EA

THIS FITTING IS A MUSS IF YOUR RUNNING A NICE HARDLINE SETUP THROUGH A WALL IN YOUR TRUNK WILL MOUNT TO STEEL,WOOD, OR ANY SURFACE WITH A 5/8 HOLE. OR IF YOU WANT TO SHOW HARDLINE IN THE TRUNK AND ON THE OTHER SIDE OF YOUR WALL YOU CAN CONNECT RIGHT TO HOSE


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

AVAILABLE SIZES FOR THE SB32 SERIES.........

06 -06
08 -08
10 -10
12 -12
16 -16


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

THIS IS OUR SB618 SERIES FITTING WHICH IS A MALE PIPE TO 37 DEGREE FEMALE SWIVEL STRAIGHT

AVAILABLE SIZES
06 - 06
06 - 08
08 - 06
08 - 08
08 - 12
12 - 08
12 - 12
12 - 16
16 - 12
16 - 16


THE PICTURE SHOWN BELOW IS OF THE SB618 -08-08S
WHICH MEANS 1/2INCH MALE PIPE TO 1/2INCH FEMALE 37 DEGREE FEMALE SWIVEL STRAIGHT










PRICE ON THIS PARTICULAR SIZE THE 08- 08
CCE HYDRAULICS $ 9.95 EA
PRO HOPPER $ 9.95 EA
BLACK MAGIC $ DOESNT OFFER
MORE BOUNCE $ DOESNT OFFER
HI -LOW $ DOESNT OFFER
PARKER $ 13.75 EA

STRICTLY BUSINESS CUSTOMS $ 4.50 EA

THATS ANOTHER BLOWOUT PRICE HALF OF CCE AND PRO HOPPER...........
WE BEAT ANY PRICE ON ANY FITTING OR HOSE ASSEMBLY IN THE WHOLE HYDRAULIC AND INDUSTRIAL INDUSTRY. THE LEADERS IN HYDRAULIC AND PNEUMATIC COMPONENTS


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

THIS WEEKS DEAL SPEND OVER $120 AND ILL PAY THE FRIEGHT ANYWHERE IN THE U.S.A. ............................


----------



## Reckless (Jan 9, 2007)

i need to put my list together.... for both my 64's..


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

THIS IS OUR SB17 SERIES FITTING WHICH IS A FEMALE TO FEMALE TO FEMALE NPT TEE

AVAILABLE SIZES
06
08
12
16


THE FITTING PICTURE BELOW....











PRICE ON THIS PARTICULAR SIZE THE 08- 08 - 08
CCE HYDRAULICS $ 9.95 EA CHROME
PRO HOPPER $ 11.75 EA CHROME
BLACK MAGIC $ 13.50 EA CHROME
MORE BOUNCE $ 13.50 EA CHROME
HI -LOW $ 9.50 EA
PARKER $ 13.75 EA

STRICTLY BUSINESS CUSTOMS $ 4.50 EA CHROME AS SHOWN ABOVE


ANOTHER FITTING MORE THAN HALF THE PRICE OF ALL COMPETITORS.......


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

WE ARE CURRENTLY DOING SO WELL AND THANKS FOR ALL OF YOUR ORDERS AND EVEN QUOTES WE HAVE ALREADY BRANCHED OFF AND ARE CURRENTLY SETTING UP SALES IN FT. MEYERS,FLORIDA 


LOOKING FOR SALESPEOPLE TO SELL OUR PRODUCTS AND WORK FOR US IN THE FOLLOWING STATES..

CHICAGO
NEW YORK
LAS VEGAS
KENTUCKY
OHIO
CALIFORNIA
NEW JERSEY
INDIANA
TEXAS

IF YOU LIVE IN ONE OF THE FOLLOWING AND LOOKING TO JOIN OUR TEAM PM ME WITH YOUR RESUME AND YOUR INFO 

THANKS,
MICHAEL VITALE
OWNER STRICTLY BUSINESS CUSTOMS


----------



## jsozae (Jan 25, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

THIS IS OUR SBTMG 0 - 5000 
WHICH MEANS TOP MOUNT GLYCERINE FILLED CHROME HYDRAULIC GAUGE
0- 5000 PSI 

FEATURED PIC BELOW.......










PRICE ON THIS PARTICULAR PART SBTMG 0 - 5000 
CCE HYDRAULICS $ 29.99 EA CHROME
PRO HOPPER $ DOESNT OFFER
BLACK MAGIC $ DOESNT OFFER
MORE BOUNCE $ DOESNT OFFER
HI -LOW $ 36.00 EA
PARKER $ 52.00 EA

STRICTLY BUSINESS CUSTOMS $ 23.00 EA


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

THIS IS OUR SBC15 SERIES FITTING WHICH IS A MALE NPT PIPE TO A FEMALE NPT PIPE 45 DEGREE STEEL FITTING

AVAILABLE SIZES
06 -06
06 -08
08 -08
08 -12
12 -08
12 -12
12 -16
16 -12
16 -16


SAMPLE PIC BELOW










PRICE ON THIS PARTICULAR SIZE THE 06 - 08
CCE HYDRAULICS $ DOESNT OFFER
PRO HOPPER $ DOESNT OFFER
BLACK MAGIC $ DOESNT OFFER
MORE BOUNCE $ DOESNT OFFER
HI -LOW $ DOESNT OFFER
PARKER $ 11.56 EA

STRICTLY BUSINESS CUSTOMS $ 7.75 EA CHROME AS SHOWN ABOVE

WE OFFER ALL KINDS OF DIFFERENT FITTINGS THE LOWRIDER SUPPLIERS DONT!
IF YOU LOOKING FR A SPECIAL FITTING SUCH AS LISTED ABOVE CONTACT US


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

Do you carry A/N USA MADE fittings? You have great prices, but I need USA made, not CHINA..


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

We have both 
Pm me with your info.

And I just got word we are the first in the lowrider industry to supply COLORED hydraulic hose I get my sample reel tomm will post pics right now we will start out with blue and go from there if its a hit we will make all colors green,yellow,red, etc so now you can get rid of the standard black and throw some cool color in your setup ill give pics and pricing tommorrow


----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM (Apr 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STRICTLY1_@Oct 28 2009, 10:56 AM~15492535
> *THIS IS OUR SB618  SERIES FITTING WHICH IS A MALE PIPE TO 37 DEGREE FEMALE SWIVEL STRAIGHT
> 
> AVAILABLE SIZES
> ...


do you have these in 90 degrees? 08-08?


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

To all custom shops and lowrider parts dealers

We now will offer discounts for quantities bought online through layitlow

Over 10 pcs. 15% off list
Over 50 pcs. 25% off list
100 and more. 30% off

On any fitting 


Our new blue colored hydraulic hose currently being tested will post pics and pricing next week we will have 3/8 1 wire in stock and ready to roll 1/2 in coming soon........


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

HERE WE GO AS PROMISED OUR NEW GOODYEAR HYDRAULIC HOSE IN BLUE A LOWRIDER INDUSTRY FIRST ........................................

3/8 IN STOCK 1/2 COMING SOON

PRICING 
HOSE IS $2.52 A FOOT
3/8 HOSE ENDS FEMALE JIC SWIVEL $7.71 EA
WE CUSTOM CUT AND MAKE ANY LENGTH


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

WE GOT MORE STOCK THAN CCE,BLACK MAGIC,HI-LOW,AND PROHOPPER PUT TOGETHER HERES OUR 25.000SQ FT SHIPPING WAREHOUSE



































ANY FITTING, ANY HOSE, ANY HARDLINE GIVE US A CALL.....


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

3/8 blue hose sold out will have 1500ft ready on tues!


----------



## scrapin bumpers (Oct 14, 2008)

what kind of slowdowns do you sell and whats the prices?


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

I SELL THE PARKER STYLE COLOR BANDS OR THE REGULAR ONES I CAN GET ANY PARKER VALVE OUT THERE YOU GOTTA TELL ME THE PART NUMBER OR SEND ME A PIC.......

:biggrin:


----------



## droptoutzx2 (Apr 24, 2005)

how much is your wire? is it welding wire? or audio wire? and what colors


----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by droptoutzx2_@Nov 16 2009, 08:14 AM~15678380
> *how much is your wire? is it welding wire? or audio wire? and what colors
> *


X2


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

THANKS FOR ALL YOUR ORDERS I KNOW WE ARE BEHIND SCHEDULE WITH THE ONLINE STORE AND THE WEBSITE BUT IM WORKING ROUND THE CLOCK TO GET IT ALL GOING SOON ILL POST MY HYDRAULIC HOSE PRICES, MY CHECK VALVES , AND SLOW DOWNS, I HAVE OVER 750 ITEMS TOTAL IN MY ARSENAL SO PLEASE BE PATIENT I AM THE WALLMART OF FITTINGS AND HOSE AND HAVE NO PROBLEM PROVING I HAVE THE LOWEST PRICES IN THE INDUSTRY ..........


:biggrin:


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

THIS IS OUR SBC14 SERIES FITTING WHICH IS A MALE PIPE NPT TO FEMALE PIPE NPT 90 DEGREE 

AVAILABLE SIZES





PICTURE BELOW SHOWS THE SBC14 -08 -08S WHICH MEANS 1/2INCH TO 1/2 INCH STEEL









PRICE ON THIS PARTICULAR SIZE
CCE HYDRAULICS $DOESNT OFFER
PRO HOPPER $DOESNT OFFER
BLACK MAGIC $DOESNT OFFER
MORE BOUNCE $DOESNT OFFER
HI-LOW $7.75 EA
PARKER $12.15 EA

STRICTLY BUSINESS CUSTOMS $4.98 EA


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STRICTLY1_@Nov 1 2009, 06:46 PM~15530478
> *THIS IS OUR SB17 SERIES FITTING WHICH IS A FEMALE TO FEMALE TO FEMALE NPT TEE
> 
> AVAILABLE SIZES
> ...


Difference is our fittings look like chrome. Well becuase they are chrome :biggrin:








Not cadium ,blue or gold zinc.... 95% of our fittings are chromed ,I can't give away regular fittings....So good luck  

Nice shop by the way


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

I know you take your stuff and have it chrome plated and what happens to chrome plating it rusts our fittings are a new plating process called chromium hexhavalant free which means it has the chrome look but doesn't react to atmospheric pressure or temparatures and I give a lifetime warranty with every fitting or will replace it free....


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 18 2009, 01:09 AM~15700217
> *Difference is our fittings look like chrome. Well becuase they are chrome :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

Sorry for the inconvienance but we will be closed weds nov 25 thru dec 1
We are attempting to set up operations in europe and overseas in hawaii and due to the holiday pm me if need a quote

Thank you
Michael Vitale
Owner


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

THIS IS THE PARKER STEEL CHECK VALVE OUR PART NUMBER IS
PARKRSBC SERIES
AVAILABLE SIZES...

3/8 600S
1/2 800S
3/4 1200S
1 INCH 1600S

HERE IS THE PIC FOR THE 
PARKRSBC SERIES
STEEL PARKER CHECK VALVE WITH
NPT FEMALE PORTS ON BOTH ENDS









ALL SIZES WITH EVERONES PRICING SO I CAN SHOW THE LAYITLOW FAMILY HOW WE DO IT BIG AND BEAT ANY PRICE

3/8 CHECK VALVE
PARKRSBC600S
CCE HYDRAULICS $29.99EA
BLACK MAGIC $DOESNT OFFER
HI-LOW $32.00EA
PRO HOPPER $25.00EA
STRICTLY BUSINESS CUSTOMS $23.00EA
-------------------------------------------------------
1/2 CHECK VALVE
PARKRSBC800S
CCE HYDRAULICS $39.95EA
BLACK MAGIC $ DOESNT OFFER
HI-LOW $45.00EA
PRO HOPPER $30.00EA
STRICTLY BUSINESS CUSTOMS $27.00EA
--------------------------------------------------------
3/4 CHECK VALVE
PARKRSBC1200S
CCE HYDRAULICS $49.99 EA
BLACK MAGIC $ DOESNT OFFER
HI-LOW $59.00EA
PRO HOPPER $40.00EA
STRICTLY BUSINESS CUSTOMS $37.00EA
--------------------------------------------------------
1 INCH CHECK VALVE
PARKRSBC1600S
CCE HYDRAULICS $89.95EA
BLACK MAGIC $ DOESNT OFFER 
HI-LOW $DOESNT OFFER
PRO HOPPER $ DOESNT OFFER
STRICTLY BUSINESS CUSTOMS $75.00EA

:thumbsup:


----------



## smokeedos (Nov 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRICTLY1_@Nov 20 2009, 09:04 PM~15732489
> *THIS IS THE PARKER STEEL CHECK VALVE OUR PART NUMBER IS
> PARKRSBC SERIES
> AVAILABLE SIZES...
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## scrapin bumpers (Oct 14, 2008)

great guy to buy from gave me deal of a life time on some slowdowns faucet style and shipped them fast recommend for all fittings you need cheapest prices no lies


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

Droppn my parker slowdown prices next....


----------



## cutty boi (Sep 7, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

My Cyber monday special
2. 15ft 3/8 hoses for
$50.00 plus shipping........
Good till 8pm eastern time tonight


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

HERE WE GO AGAIN AS PROMISED THE LOWEST PRICES ON HYDRAULIC AND PNEUMATIC COMPONENTS HERE IS MY SLOWDOWN VALVE PRICING

OUR PART # IS PARKRSBF
AVAILABLE SIZES
3/8 F 600S
1/2 F 800S
3/4 F 1200S
1 F 1600S
HERE IS THE PIC OF THE SLOWDOWN WHICH IS FEMALE NPT PORTED ON BOTH ENDS









ALL SIZES WITH EVERYONES PRICING 
3/8 SLOWDOWN
PART#PARKRSBF600S

CCE HYDRAULICS $39.95 EA
BLACK MAGIC $DOESNT OFFER
HI-LOW $30.00EA
PRO- HOPPER $30.00 EA

STRICTLY BUSINESS CUSTOMS $28.00EA
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1/2 SLOWDOWN
PART# PARKRSBF800S
CCE HYDRAULICS $ DOESNT OFFER
BLACK MAGIC $DOESNT OFFER
HI-LOW $38.00EA
PRO- HOPPER $38.00EA

STRICTLY BUSINESS CUSTOMS $36.00EA
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
3/4SLOWDOWN
PART# PARKRSBF1200S

CCE HYDRAULICS $ DOESNT OFFER
BLACK MAGIC $DOESNT OFFER
HI-LOW $DOESNT OFFER
PRO- HOPPER $DOESNT OFFER

STRICTLY BUSINESS CUSTOMS $52.00EA
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1 INCH SLOWDOWN
PART# PARKRSBF1600S

CCE HYDRAULICS $ DOESNT OFFER
BLACK MAGIC $DOESNT OFFER
HI-LOW $DOESNT OFFER
PRO- HOPPER $DOESNT OFFER

STRICTLY BUSINESS CUSTOMS $130.00EA
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## droptoutzx2 (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by droptoutzx2_@Nov 16 2009, 12:14 PM~15678380
> *how much is your wire? is it welding wire? or audio wire? and what colors
> *


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STRICTLY1_@Nov 30 2009, 05:56 PM~15825502
> *HERE WE GO AGAIN AS PROMISED THE LOWEST PRICES ON HYDRAULIC AND PNEUMATIC COMPONENTS HERE IS MY SLOWDOWN VALVE PRICING
> 
> OUR PART # IS PARKRSBF
> ...



*Whats The cost on some N-600-S & N-800-S ?*


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

WE DONT SELL AUDIO CABLE OR WELDING CABLE AT LEAST NOT YET ........


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

great prices..ill spread the word. website up yet?


----------



## mazdawg78 (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRICTLY1_@Nov 30 2009, 11:03 AM~15821798
> *My Cyber monday special
> 2. 15ft 3/8 hoses for
> $50.00 plus shipping........
> ...


damnit. when i dont get online lol


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

Not yet in progress but it will have all 750 products for sale to buy online,a chat forum,and daily specials like buy one fitting get one free,etc 
Please be patient with me and I promise it'll be worth the wait I'm tryn to get everything set up perfectly so once you order it goes right out to you with flawless service so you get the best quality,the best service,the newest products,at the lowest price


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

WE NOW OFFER CUSTOM PRE BENT AND FLARED TUBING 
IF YOU BUY YOUR HARDLINE,NUTS AND SLEEVES THROUGH US WHETHER IT BE STEEL OR STAINLESS STEEL WE WILL BEND IT AND FLARE IT FOR YOU FOR A SMALL ADDITIONAL FEE
$3.00 A BEND (ANY TYPE OF BEND)
$1.00 A FLARE 
IF HAVE ANY QUESTIONS GIVE US A CALL AND WELL EXPLAIN OVER THE PHONE HOW TO GET YOUR MEASUREMENTS UNTIL OUR HOW TO MEASURE AND BEND HARDLINE INSTRUCTIONAL IS FINISHED THEN I WILL POST IT FOR MY LAYITLOW FAMILY


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

THIS IS OUR SBC12 SERIES WHICH IS A STEEL CHROMIUM SIX-FREE PLATED MALE PIPE TO FEMALE PIPE REDICER BUSHING

SIZES AVAILABLE
08 - 06
12 - 08
16 - 12


HERES THE SAMPLE PIC









THE PIC HAS OUR SBC 08-06S WHICH IS A STEEL 1/2 INCH MALE PIPE TO 3/8 FEMALE PIPE BUSHING

PRICING AGAINST ALL COMPETITORS ON THIS PART
CCE HYDRAULICS $4.95 EA
BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULICS $DOESNT OFFER
PRO HOPPER $DOESNT OFFER
HI-LOW $2.50 EA
MORE BOUNCE $DOESNT OFFER
HYDROHOLICS $DOESNT OFFER
PARKER $5.25 EA

STRICTLY BUSINESS CUSTOMS $2.31 EA

HALF THE PRICE OF CCE AND PARKER..........
IF THERES A FITTING YOU DONT SEE YET PM ME AND ILL GIVE YOU PRICING 

2010 IS UPON US AND ITS TIME TO MOVE FORWARD WITH OUR INDUSTRY AND OUT WITH THE OLD AND IN WITH THE NEW. I HAVE MY FIRST THREE NEW AND INNOVATIVE PRODUCTS FROM MY OWN LINE DESIGNED WITH THE GOAL TO TAKE LOWRIDER HYDRAULICS INTO NEW TERRITORY AND INTO THE FUTURE AND GIVE YOU THE CUSTOMER THE BEST QUALITY AND INNOVATIVE PRODUCTS AT THE BEST PRICE I CAN......NO SCAMS,NO FAKING,THE REAL DEAL 

:thumbsup:


----------



## azmurh (Jan 12, 2008)

Great to business with he knows his shit and great customer service thanks


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

WE NOW ARE ALSO A DISTRIBUTOR FOR THE FOLLOWING LINES.........


----------



## jsozae (Jan 25, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## droptoutzx2 (Apr 24, 2005)

how much for a basic 2 pump 4 dump hard line setup?


----------



## LC CONNECTEK (May 6, 2008)

watz up guys goog shit how long take 2 get shipping to us here n pa.. :biggrin: :biggrin: n how much is the min 2 order    thanx .. lowider-connection.net :biggrin:


----------



## Its jsut ME (May 20, 2015)

STRICTLY1 said:


> CUSTOM MADE MANIFOLDS AND SPLIT BLOCKS



how dose this manifold block work?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Emailed trying to place order


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Looked up old Addy for strictly business on mack ave and its closed


----------



## RiddinglowCR (Feb 26, 2008)

TTT


----------

